# Dream insect/invertebrate/arthropod?



## Ratmosphere (Oct 29, 2017)

Made a thread like this in the "True spiders" section and thought, why not make one here. My dream insect would be _Cyclommatus metallifer finae. _This is a stag beetle with large mandibles and a cool metallic coloration. What is your dream insect that you would want in your collection?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Oct 29, 2017)

_Phyllium giganteum _and _Choeradodis rhomboidea _are up there.

Totally unrealistic, but _Macrotermes bellicosus _is one of my favorite insects overall and if it were possible to display the inner workings of their nest (which it isn't, because they cover everything with mud) I would consider it to be the most amazing insect exhibit possible. If that could be done it would be more suited to a zoo than anyone's private collection of course.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 29, 2017)

giant african tiger beetles(manchicoras)spelling,and anthias aswell............ahhh someday.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 29, 2017)

Atta, Dorylus wilverthi, and Mystrium, not that any of those are remotely practical. In terms of non-insects, I would love a colony of onychophora one day, and also a large, long-lived crab. If I could keep a nudibranch alive that would also be lovely, as would a very large predatory snail (e.g., triton or horse conch).


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 29, 2017)

I’ve always thought about this one.

Greta oto (Glasswinged butterfly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (Oct 29, 2017)

I would love to keep exotic phasmids - both stick and leaf insects - particularly _Diapherodes gigantea, Extatosoma tiaratum, _and _Phyllium sp._ - but between the federal restrictions on importing and keeping phasmids and our temperate climate in Southern California, that's never going to happen. Even if the federal restrictions were miraculously overturned, I'm sure the state of California would not allow them.


----------



## arachnoherp (Oct 30, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Atta, Dorylus wilverthi, and Mystrium, not that any of those are remotely practical. In terms of non-insects, I would love a colony of onychophora one day, and also a large, long-lived crab. If I could keep a nudibranch alive that would also be lovely, as would a very large predatory snail (e.g., triton or horse conch).


Atta sp may not be as unrealistic as you think


----------



## arachnoherp (Oct 30, 2017)

BoyFromLA said:


> I’ve always thought about this one.
> 
> Greta oto (Glasswinged butterfly)


Any clues on host plant?


----------



## BoyFromLA (Oct 30, 2017)

arachnoherp said:


> Any clues on host plant?


You can find it from this wiki link:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greta_oto


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 30, 2017)

My dream species would be, diacama, odontomachus, and Camponotus Gigas.  All unfortunately 
Not native to Kansas.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 30, 2017)

arachnoherp said:


> Atta sp may not be as unrealistic as you think


Keeping atta in general is not unfeasible in the US, but maintaining a full sized colony is nearly impossible for a hobbyist.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## arachnoherp (Oct 30, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Keeping atta in general is not unfeasible in the US, but maintaining a full sized colony is nearly impossible for a hobbyist.


Ill be right back ive got something to show you


----------



## arachnoherp (Oct 30, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Keeping atta in general is not unfeasible in the US, but maintaining a full sized colony is nearly impossible for a hobbyist.


http://www.formiculture.com/topic/3980-jpsmedeiross-atta-sexdens-journal-updated-091917/page-7


----------



## arachnoherp (Oct 30, 2017)

there you go


----------



## arachnoherp (Oct 30, 2017)

theres another really cool one on acromyrmex versicolor which is a similar fungus grower that  is supposed to be alot harder to keep then atta sp. me personally id love a colony of leptomyrmex but due to the fact that  theyre only found in australia, no one to my knowledge has attempted to keep them or documented at least and i remember reading something about queens looking exactly the same as worker but have another set of eyes and dont have wings.


----------



## ErinM31 (Oct 31, 2017)

The largest round/pill millipede that can be kept and bred in captivity -- I don't know the species name, no sense researching it since no millipede imports into the U.S.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 31, 2017)

arachnoherp said:


> theres another really cool one on acromyrmex versicolor which is a similar fungus grower that  is supposed to be alot harder to keep then atta sp. me personally id love a colony of leptomyrmex but due to the fact that  theyre only found in australia, no one to my knowledge has attempted to keep them or documented at least and i remember reading something about queens looking exactly the same as worker but have another set of eyes and dont have wings.


There are also leptomyrmex on other nearby islands, but you still wouldn't be able to import them legally to the U.S. without a permit. Acromyrmex I personally am lest interested in just because I find them less interesting looking.
The log you posted was very interesting, but it is worth noting that by the end he has only reached a single major. It's a long way from there to a six million worker colony. Not that it can't be done, but it's pretty tough and takes a huge amount of space.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 31, 2017)

I also forgot Pheidologeton, which actually would be feasible if I moved to another country (looks more promising every day )


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 31, 2017)

A giant colony of Psytalla horrida (or a giant colony of Phyllocrania paradoxa)


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Oct 31, 2017)

arachnoherp said:


> theres another really cool one on acromyrmex versicolor which is a similar fungus grower that  is supposed to be alot harder to keep then atta sp. me personally id love a colony of leptomyrmex but due to the fact that  theyre only found in australia, no one to my knowledge has attempted to keep them or documented at least and i remember reading something about queens looking exactly the same as worker but have another set of eyes and dont have wings.


from what i read, acromyrmex versicolor are more or less easier to take care of.  the only thing i remember is that their colonies dont grow as large as most atta colonies


----------



## RTTB (Oct 31, 2017)

I have less exotic wants as I am a natives guy. I want some Desert Ironclad Beetles and I would love to collect them myself


----------



## MantisGirl (Nov 2, 2017)

I have always thought a Hymenopus coronatus (Orchid Mantis) would be great. They are one of the hardest species of mantis to keep, though.


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Nov 2, 2017)

Definently a few Citheronia regalis.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

MantisGirl said:


> I have always thought a Hymenopus coronatus (Orchid Mantis) would be great. They are one of the hardest species of mantis to keep, though.


Totally disagree. I have some and they do fine at room temperature, keeping the substrate damp, and misting from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MantisGirl (Nov 2, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Totally disagree. I have some and they do fine at room temperature, keeping the substrate damp, and misting from time to time.


Really? I read that they were the hardest ones to keep. If you live in the US that might make a difference. In the winter, in the UK, it gets very cold and it can be hard to keep tanks warm.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 2, 2017)

Same with the winters here in CT! As long as the heating system doesn’t give out you should be fine.


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 2, 2017)

MantisGirl said:


> Really? I read that they were the hardest ones to keep. If you live in the US that might make a difference. In the winter, in the UK, it gets very cold and it can be hard to keep tanks warm.


Nah man, there are WAAAAY more difficult mantids to keep than the orchids. I'd say orchid mantids are an intermediate species, not necessarily for beginners who have no experience keeping inverts whatsoever, but definitely not as difficult as some expert species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 2, 2017)

For me it's gonna be either one of the _Perisphaerus_ spp, or a _Pilema_ sp, both are very unique cockroach genera, both with somewhat high levels of paternal care! It'll probably be a LOOOONG time until any reach the US hobby though.  (Well, one guy here had _Perisphaerus_ last year, but I don't think he was able to breed them)


----------



## MantisGirl (Nov 2, 2017)

Hisserdude said:


> Nah man, there are WAAAAY more difficult mantids to keep than the orchids. I'd say orchid mantids are an intermediate species, not necessarily for beginners who have no experience keeping inverts whatsoever, but definitely not as difficult as some expert species.


Which ones are harder? I bet they don't  look as nice.


----------



## Nir Avraham (Nov 2, 2017)

BoyFromLA said:


> I’ve always thought about this one.
> 
> Greta oto (Glasswinged butterfly)


I've seen so many of them in Costa Rica. Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA (Nov 2, 2017)

Nir Avraham said:


> I've seen so many of them in Costa Rica. Beautiful!


It’s a stunning butterfly. So pretty!


----------



## LawnShrimp (Nov 2, 2017)

In order of how much I want them:

Scolopendra sp. 'Philippines' - Blue, orange, and incredible.
Any Sphaerotheriidan that can breed in captivity (or moving to Madagascar and having them in my backyard).
Phrynus longipes, or any other large Phrynus sp.
True Hierodula grandis
Metallyticius splendidus
Thai pill isopods - any species that is colorful
Messicobolus millipedes
Lepidurus sp. - any will do


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 2, 2017)

MantisGirl said:


> Which ones are harder? I bet they don't  look as nice.


Idolomantis diabolica is known for being a pain, and Gongylus gongylodes is no piece of cake either.


----------



## MantisGirl (Nov 2, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Idolomantis diabolica is known for being a pain, and Gongylus gongylodes is no piece of cake either.


I'll steer clear of them, then!


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Nov 2, 2017)

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> Definently a few Citheronia regalis.


That's a good one... you know what's frustrating? Living in a place where they were once native but have gone extinct from in recent decades. I _could _get some but I wouldn't have the satisfaction of being able to release them knowing they might survive and find mates.


----------



## Serpyderpy (Nov 2, 2017)

Gonna stick them under a spoiler because there's quite a few and I tend to rant an awful lot about animals that I wish I could have.
​


Spoiler: Abandon hope, all ye that enter here.









*Pheretima sieboldii*​Let's face it, most earthworms are boring. They do their part in the ecosystem but apart from that they're very mudane. They wiggle, and eat dirt, and produce tons of tiny little worms that do the same, but then I found out that somewhere in the world there exists _giant blue earthworms_ and I immediately fell in love. There are similar worms that live in Australia, but since exported animals is usually next to impossible, here's hoping that these guys can maybe end up in the hobby someday. They're from Southeast Asia, and they look stunning.​





_*Platymma tweediei*_​These guys look like volcanoes. Very slow, slimy volcanoes. The underside of their bodies are a beautiful, solid orange colour. They are incredibly hard to find within the hobby and they don't fare so well in captivity, though some people have had some success in rearing them. I hope we can raise a population some day, but people don't seem too interested in snails, unlike other inverts.






_*Dactylotum bicolor*_​Grasshoppers are wonderful little things but the colours on this critter make me drool. It's like someone genuinely managed to bring a drawing to life, one they made out of ink and watercolour paint. I know crickets, locust and grasshoppers get a bad rep due to how noisy, manic and destructive they can be but, at least they look good doing it!






_*Polyzosteria mitchelli*_​Again, they live in Australia, so I doubt I'll ever own one, but they are gorgeous creatures. They're decently sized cockroaches that have a lovely subdued turquoise coloured chitin with bands of yellow or cream. Their legs shimmer too, kinda prickly looking but they look very gentle. The pattern on their backs are mesmerizing, I could stare at it for hours. They're quite chunky too, you can definitely see all of their defining features.






_*Chrysis ignita*_​Is that not one of the coolest binomial names ever? These guys are native to where I live, which surprised me an awful lot, but they are apparently now somewhat rare to spot here in the UK. I missed the season anyway to hunt for these beauties, here's hoping I'll be more successful next year. I'll have to look up and speculate how to replicate their needs, I can't imagine a cuckoo wasp will be straightforward to look after.

There are a ton of others but, I'll stop here before I list every single one.



TL;DR I like a lot of brightly coloured inverts but a lot of them are a pipe dream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 2, 2017)

Serpyderpy said:


> Gonna stick them under a spoiler because there's quite a few and I tend to rant an awful lot about animals that I wish I could have.
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if they exported those blue earthworms they would also export the giant Bornean leeches, which I've wanted forever...they're specialized to feed on the blue earthworms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Nov 2, 2017)

MantisGirl said:


> Which ones are harder? I bet they don't  look as nice.


I was going to suggest both of the species that @schmiggle suggested, along with any of the bark mantids, (_Metallyticus splendidus_, _Gonatista grisea_, etc.). 



Serpyderpy said:


> Gonna stick them under a spoiler because there's quite a few and I tend to rant an awful lot about animals that I wish I could have.
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


_Polyzosteria mitchelli_ are HIGH up on my wishlist too, hopefully some day, someone will import some...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serpyderpy (Nov 2, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Maybe if they exported those blue earthworms they would also export the giant Bornean leeches, which I've wanted forever...they're specialized to feed on the blue earthworms.


They're the giant red nightmare fuel inducing beasts, right? They're awesome. I find it amazing that nature managed to not only make two giant wriggling inverts into a predator/prey dynamic, but it also turned out one was blue and one was red. That colour debate never ends. 



Hisserdude said:


> _Polyzosteria mitchelli_ are HIGH up on my wishlist too, hopefully some day, someone will import some...


Here's hoping a gravid females decides her oothecae would look super nice and cozy inside someones suitcase.

No but, seriously. I hope some more Australian species can be avaliable soon. Legally.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 2, 2017)

Serpyderpy said:


> They're the giant red nightmare fuel inducing beasts, right?


That's correct, except replace nightmare with "dreams of pure superbness."
I forgot to mention some beautiful marine and terrestrial planaria (don't know the marine planarian names, but Bipalium is awesome), a come snail, one of those lovely tropical sponges (it would be like a reverse carnivorous plant--it's an animal that grows in a modular fashion and eats things too small to see), and a peacock mantis shrimp.


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Nov 4, 2017)

Uhm brightly colored insects?. Well I just found a rainbow weevil bug.


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd wanna say _Copiphora rhinoceros (_other species), _Vestria spp, _or some other stuff!


----------



## LawnShrimp (Nov 8, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> (don't know the marine planarian names, but Bipalium is awesome)


I have kept two B. pennsylvanicum and a B. adventitum for a while and I just found a baby Caenoplana coerula the other day. It is nowhere near the black/white/orange of Malaysian Bipalium or the crazy colors of the New World planarians I want so much, but it is a cool indigo blue species otherwise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Umbra (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmmm... I want some more terrestrial planaria/nemertea, or maybe a huge saltwater nemertean.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 9, 2017)

Umbra said:


> Hmmm... I want some more terrestrial planaria/nemertea, or maybe a huge saltwater nemertean.


Good to see you back, Umbra! Those saltwater nemerteans are great--I, too, can picture myself with a massive tank with a huge Antarctic benthic nemertean. I know Lineus is supposed to include the longest animal, period, although they'e usually much smaller (we had a few specimens in lab today and they were three-four inches long).


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Nov 24, 2017)

Right now I'd go for any large cockroach species. But, I don't really have any dream inverts at the moment I'm fairly new to the hobby and still learning about whats out there (5 minutes ago I found out about the orthochirus genus and I'm in love with them)


----------



## basin79 (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm extremely fortunate to already have my dream invert. Scolopendra viridicornis. Here she is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Nov 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'm extremely fortunate to already have my dream invert. Scolopendra viridicornis. Here she is.


Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Nov 25, 2017)

Any arthropod? Oh where to start... I really want a land crab and I fell in love with Halloween crabs but they're not really a thing in Australia, I also really love mantis shrimps and it's infuriating that the only thing stopping me from getting one is how much work saltwater tanks are. Also REALLY want a "candy cane" katydid which is a red/white banded predatory katydid that lives in Australia


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Nov 28, 2017)

I would like Myrmecia vindex, but they're not native to where I live.
A larger Amblypygid, S. Gigantea, or a true Emperor Scorpion (I was sold H. Spinnifer as a young idiot, being told it was emperor).


----------



## centipeedle (Feb 17, 2018)

Scolopendra galapagoensis dark morph


----------



## Czech prime (Feb 21, 2018)

Eurycnema goliath
Used to have a couple but had no luck with them..
Here is one of my late females

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jurdon (Feb 21, 2018)

_Alipes sp. _(I personally prefer the darker tones of grandidieri), _Platymeris biguttata_, _Porcello magnificus_, and _Omura congrua_ if we’re talking stuff I’ve never owned.


----------



## Connectimyrmex (Feb 27, 2018)

You guys might get confused by the long list I'm about to barf out.
Myrmecia sp.
Polyrhachis dives
Atta texana
Trachymyrmex sp.
Cyphomyrmex sp.
Odontomachus sp.
Pseudomyrmex sp. (any tree-hosted species)
Mastotermes sp.
Nasutitermes sp.
Velvet worms (any species)
Neohelix albolabris
Narceus americanus
Archiblatta sp.
Cryptocercus sp.


----------



## Ghoul (Mar 3, 2018)

Giant isopods. They're large, can kill sharks and have the face of a supervillain. Would be amazing to have these in a large tall tank (like a large living room wall), throw in live fish to feed them, and watch them go about their isopod life from your couch.

Unfortunately I am not a millionaire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Jun 9, 2019)

Solórzano's Velvet Worm, Mangrove Horseshoe Crab, Trilobite Beetle, Giant Pill Millipede, terrestrial Planarians, Picasso Beetle, countless Opiliones, Chambered Nautilus. About half of those might be pipe dreams tho...


----------



## schmiggle (Jun 9, 2019)

velvetundergrowth said:


> Solórzano's Velvet Worm, Mangrove Horseshoe Crab


Why these in particular? There are many species that are superficially the same, and the mangrove horseshoe crab (last I checked) is not known to be endangered.


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Jun 9, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> Why these in particular? There are many species that are superficially the same, and the mangrove horseshoe crab (last I checked) is not known to be endangered.


Peripatus solarzanoi is the largest documented Onychophoran and highly attractive to match. It is not yet in the hobby but may be entering the hands of some dedicated hobbiests in the near future...

Carcinoscorpius rotundicaudata is much smaller than the more commonly offered Limulus polyphemus and prefers brackish-water conditions, as well as being more comfortable at warmer temps. These factors are key to being able to successfully keep HSC's living happily for any serious amount of time. It is almost impossible to find legitimate C. rotundicaudata offered for sale.


(Forgive me for the potential butchery of the Latin names, I'm too tired to copy/paste from Google)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jun 9, 2019)

Larger scolopendromorphs, larger millipedes, geosesarma sp., dynastinae, lucanidae, macropanesthia, heterophrynus, euphrynichus, and so on.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jun 9, 2019)

As far as insects go, Goliathus beetles - which until recently were a pipe dream in the US. 3 species (goliatus, cacicus, and regius) have been made legal to own here, but I can't seem to anyone selling them here yet.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jun 9, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> As far as insects go, Goliathus beetles - which until recently were a pipe dream in the US. 3 species (goliatus, cacicus, and regius) have been made legal to own here, but I can't seem to anyone selling them here yet.


If you go on beetleforum I believe @BeetleExperienc was selling some. He’d be the one to talk to though don’t expect the larvae to be cheap; these guys can cost quite a bit.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 10, 2019)

Well I'm *in love* with the weirder African Perisphaerinae genera like _Pilema_, _Compsagis_, _Cyrtotria_, _Zuluia_, especially _Pilema_, #burrowroachisbae.  So if anyone's got leads on those, lemme know!  

As far as roaches go I'd also love _Melyroidea magnifica_, the blue morph of _Pseudoglomeris magnifica_, _Gyna gloriosa_, _Panchlora_ sp. "Blue", _Panchlora_ _regalis_, _Eustegasta buprestoides_, _Thliptoblatta obtrita_, (which I've only seen in an old line drawing), _Eushelfordia pica_, _Homalosilpha kryzhanovskii_, _Hormetica sexnotata_, _Geoscapheus woodwardi_, and many more I can't think of right now... 

As for other inverts, I wouldn't mind seeing some _Hemilepistus_ in person, or _Manticora_, _T.seladonia_, _Cosmoderus femoralis_, _Titanophilus_, and again, many more I can't think of on the spot...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Bob Lee (Jun 10, 2019)

Giant African termites

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BepopCola (Jun 10, 2019)

Ghoul said:


> Giant isopods. They're large, can kill sharks and have the face of a supervillain. Would be amazing to have these in a large tall tank (like a large living room wall), throw in live fish to feed them, and watch them go about their isopod life from your couch.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not a millionaire.


I'll have to say giant isopods too!
I got some pillow versions to hold me over

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rique (Aug 31, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> As far as insects go, Goliathus beetles - which until recently were a pipe dream in the US. 3 species (goliatus, cacicus, and regius) have been made legal to own here, but I can't seem to anyone selling them here yet.


I agree with you! I too have been wondering where to find a source here in the US for Goliathus. 

As to my dream rhinos...I would have to go with any and all Dynastinae south of the border, including hercules hercules, satanas, and neptunus. I wish these were legalized.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Aug 31, 2019)

Rique said:


> As to my dream rhinos...I would have to go with any and all Dynastinae south of the border, including hercules hercules, satanas, and neptunus. I wish these were legalized.


I'm raising Dynastes tityus and granti larvae now, but there's nothing like hercules hercules. I saw some hercules on ebay being brown boxed from Thailand, and I have to admit I was tempted. But good sense prevailed, so I sighed and moved on.


----------



## hiveM1ND (Aug 31, 2019)

i know it would be difficult and i cant keep them as i live in the US but i would love to keep giant pillipedes, as they are very cute.


----------



## Rique (Aug 31, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I'm raising Dynastes tityus and granti larvae now, but there's nothing like hercules hercules. I saw some hercules on ebay being brown boxed from Thailand, and I have to admit I was tempted. But good sense prevailed, so I sighed and moved on.


Lol, I completely understand! I was doing the same earlier today...it’s very tempting and very disheartening. D. granti is the closest we will get. Possibly in our lifetime. Especially with ecological constraints factoring on output of our agriculture, de-regulating the exotic beetles are at the bottom of the USDA agenda. Perhaps one of these days I’ll improvise a method to make super-major larvae and adults, by supplementing the closed containers with 100% pure oxygen via a hole or two drilled through the plastic wall of said container. I then would insert the tube or cannula through the hole and increase the flow to several liters per minute of pure oxygen at a constant rate. This would mimic or replicate the higher oxygen-rich output existing in the forests during the Pleistocene...thereby increasing the growth potential of D. granti to a size equivalent to hercules hercules. To my understanding, controlled tests were conducted in laboratory whereby the size of insects were increased exponentially by a similar method. I’m under the impression that eggs and larvae would have to be exposed to high concentrations of oxygen over successive generations for there to be stable genetic modifications. [Inverse physiological changes - respiratory and circulatory - are noted in people living at higher elevations...]

As to my wanting to import several beautiful larvae of exotic Dynastinae - not to mention Megasoma - I’m obliged to pass on the offer, because I’m also not enthusiastic about getting into issues with the USDA. But believe me, I know those exotic Dynastinae would THRIVE on the substrate I would give them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Aug 31, 2019)

hiveM1ND said:


> i know it would be difficult and i cant keep them as i live in the US but i would love to keep giant pillipedes, as they are very cute.


Actually, _Zoosphaerium_ _neptunus_ were one of the easier species for me to put on my permits. If anyone could master minimizing stress during importation, then these might might have a future in the US hobby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MTA (Sep 1, 2019)

I would love to own any of the_ Haementeria_ leeches because they're so unique being large leeches with a proboscis, since none of their relatives get even close to their size as far as I know.  _H. ghilianii _would be my most wanted of the genus of course but I would settle for any of them.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 1, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> Actually, _Zoosphaerium_ _neptunus_ were one of the easier species for me to put on my permits. If anyone could master minimizing stress during importation, then these might might have a future in the US hobby.


If they were to enter the hobby would we need permits to keep them?


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Sep 1, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> If they were to enter the hobby would we need permits to keep them?


Yes, this is not a species the USDA would grant commercial biological supply permits for. Every seller and every buyer would need a permit.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Sep 1, 2019)

I’ve had the opportunity to keep one of my major dreams of Choeradodis rhomboidea (though still trying to breed the damn things ) but I’d still love to get some rhombicollis eventually. Easily my favorite Choeradodis as appearances go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 1, 2019)

It took me a little while, but I finally got around to checking this thread out. I'm done for; like I needed more inverts with insane colors .

Thanks a lot y'all .

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 2, 2019)

@SamanthaMarikian, do ya see this?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 2, 2019)

Serpyderpy said:


> Gonna stick them under a spoiler because there's quite a few and I tend to rant an awful lot about animals that I wish I could have.
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


I actually found someone selling _Platymma tweediei_ in the UK; I was sorely tempted to buy from him, but he didn't want to do it legally (i.e getting proper permits, considering they are endangered). Argh! Ah well, one day maybe...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 2, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> I actually found someone selling _Platymma tweediei_ in the UK


Last year there was someone offering these in the classifieds, would even ship to the US. I almost emailed him to say "stop temping me,you jerk!". Seriously though, in the US that would a triple - brown boxing, importing land snails, and a endangered species to top it off. Even if I were the type to brown box, that would still scare me away

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 2, 2019)

@SonsofArachne, we are probably talking about the same person then. I originally discovered the ad on Roach Forum; I even messaged the guy to see if it was legal for him to ship to me. At the time I wasn't as informed on importing invertebrates. How the times have changed, ha ha. 
I was also worried about their care, as apparently they are very sensitive. I didn't want to spend $100-$200+ on these snails just to watch them die.

Oh well, I'll dream of when exotic land gastropods are legalized. _Platymma tweediei, Achatina fulica_ "White Jade"_, _and all the other species I have yet to discover but desperately need...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 2, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> we are probably talking about the same person then


I was thinking that as well. So few people in the classifieds here are brown boxers that the ones who are tend to stand out. Not like FB, where brown boxers are everywhere. For instance - Someone in se Asia posted a clip of his Scolopendra cataracta semi-aquatic set up. I commented that I wished we could get those in the US. He replied that could ship me some no problem and to dm him - just like that, right out in the open. I didn't bother to reply.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes, most sellers on here are established and are usually well-known; anybody new is immediately researched and scrutinized.
I found a really awesome store in Hong Kong with a lot of stuff I want; I mean, stuff in my top 5, 10, and 20 list. I quickly messaged them and asked if they would be willing to legally ship via Reptile Express, and if so, my associates and I (which I do have in my local invertebrate club) would likely be able to place a substantial order. They said they only shipped via DHL, but were wishing that I would order! Totally passed by the fact that I wanted to do stuff legally. Which is another reason I don't use FB; I can already find stuff I want that I can't have without it .

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Villagecreep (Sep 20, 2019)

Giant water bug or Tailless Whip Scorpion


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 23, 2019)

Villagecreep said:


> Giant water bug


I really want some of these, but I can't find anyone selling them (currently). I want some bad enough that I waded through a marsh up to my waist with a headlamp and dip net at 2:00 am. All I caught was a fishing spider that I later released. I know they're in my area because I found one frozen in ice in a nearby pond awhile back.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 23, 2019)

I know some people with them who might be willing to sell some @SonsofArachne. PM me and we can talk some more about it if you like.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Villagecreep (Sep 24, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I really want some of these, but I can't find anyone selling them (currently). I want some bad enough that I waded through a marsh up to my waist with a headlamp and dip net at 2:00 am. All I caught was a fishing spider that I later released. I know they're in my area because I found one frozen in ice in a nearby pond awhile back.


keep on going! i'm sure you'll find one eventually!


----------



## Sheldon13 (Sep 29, 2019)

Oooh I would LOVE some giant African land snails!

Also just about any pill millipede.  

And red phase Armadillidium klughi


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 27, 2019)

Let's reboot this awesome thread. I've got some things to add.

So recently I discovered beetles, specifically cetoiines. No, not your standard _Gymnetis_ and _Cotinis_, but rather the likes of _Cetonischema speciosa jousselin_i, and _Cetonischema speciosa cyanochlora_. In fact, anything from the genera _Eudicella, Mecynorrhina, Dicronorhina _(more photos)_, __Panchnoda_ (_Amaurodes passerini linnei_ is another amazing species) are now on my wish list, with lots of others I'm not mentioning. Oh, and of course _Prionotheca coronata coronata_.

I'll be back to add others .

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 27, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Let's reboot this awesome thread. I've got some things to add.
> 
> So recently I discovered beetles, specifically cetoiines. No, not your standard _Gymnetis_ and _Cotinis_, but rather the likes of _Cetonischema speciosa jousselin_i, and _Cetonischema speciosa cyanochlora_. In fact, anything from the genera _Eudicella, Mecynorrhina, Dicronorhina _(more photos)_, __Panchnoda_ (_Amaurodes passerini linnei_ is another amazing species) is now on my wish list, with lots of others I'm not mentioning. Oh, and of course _Prionotheca coronata coronata_.
> 
> ...


Why do you torture yourself and others in the US (especially me), knowing we can't get them here?  

Seriously, those are amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 27, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Why do you torture yourself and others in the US (especially me), knowing we can't get them here?
> 
> Seriously, those are amazing


These species may not be that inaccessible. I am having the conversation with the USDA about lessening the permit requirement on some beetles. It may not result in anything, but I am learning that containment facilities may not be as complicated as we have thought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 27, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> These species may not be that inaccessible. I am having the conversation with the USDA about lessening the permit requirement on some beetles.


Appreciate all you're doing, good luck. If you need anything like testimonials, petitions signed, etc. you can count me in.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 28, 2019)

@SonsofArachne, I am currently pursuing the permits along with @The Mantis Menagerie to keep these. As he said above, it may not be as complicated or difficult as previously thought to have an acceptable containment facility. For now, all I can do is hope that it works out. If it does, maybe more enthusiasts will pursue the necessary permits and exotic species can finally come to the US...legally.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 28, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @SonsofArachne, I am currently pursuing the permits along with @The Mantis Menagerie to keep these. As he said above, it may not be as complicated or difficult as previously thought to have an acceptable containment facility. For now, all I can do is hope that it works out. If it does, maybe more enthusiasts will pursue the necessary permits and exotic species can finally come to the US...legally.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


As I said above, appreciate it and if I can be of help in my time-limited way (don't have a lot spare time now, less in the near future) let me know. I've already noticed non-native stags being sold out of the US on ebay, so at some point (unless there's a crackdown) they may end up like phasmids - illegal and no one seems to care. But I personally would rather see them just be flat-out legal, better for everyone in the long run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob Lee (Nov 28, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> they may end up


Someone is living in the optimistic past

Reactions: Clarification Please 2


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 28, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Appreciate all you're doing, good luck. If you need anything like testimonials, petitions signed, etc. you can count me in.


I am hoping that I can find enough evidence to show that there is no reason to regulate a number of species in the first place. At the very least, I hope to persuade the officials to consider removing the containment requirement from many of the exotics in the hobby. I do not anticipate either of these needing a show of support from the hobby, but I appreciate the offer. If you know of any reputable resources (looking for scientific papers and things outside of the hobby) that describe the diets of exotic insects, particularly beetles, then that would be helpful. 


SonsofArachne said:


> I've already noticed non-native stags being sold out of the US on ebay


Unfortunately, I anticipate this discouraging hobbyists from trying to comply with USDA regulations. As the number of exotics available illegally increases, there is less of an incentive to try and acquire the proper permits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 28, 2019)

Bob Lee said:


> Someone is living in the optimistic past


And yet the person selling them has been on ebay at least a year and it doesn't seem like anyone's shutting him down. So I'm just looking at the evidence (admittedly limited).


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 28, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> If you know of any reputable resources (looking for scientific papers and things outside of the hobby) that describe the diets of exotic insects, particularly beetles, then that would be helpful.


Sorry, I've got nothing that's not a easy google search away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 28, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> And yet the person selling them has been on ebay at least a year and it doesn't seem like anyone's shutting him down. So I'm just looking at the evidence (admittedly limited).


You are not wrong. The last few Repticons have had vendors openly selling phasmids. There is another vendor there who also works for the USDA, so the vendors bringing phasmids have been warned. No one does anything about it, though, and I expect to see more for sale at the upcoming show.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 28, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> You are not wrong. The last few Repticons have had vendors openly selling phasmids. There is another vendor there who also works for the USDA, so the vendors bringing phasmids have been warned. No one does anything about it, though, and I expect to see more for sale at the upcoming show.


Underground Reptiles commonly sells phasmids on their website and they're pretty easy to find on FB too. I doubt if they're going any where soon.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes; I hear about it regularly. I don't use Instagram but I get updates from friends and it seems that Instagram is a hotbed for the less-than-legal side of the hobby. It is massively frustrating to see how people so blatantly flaunt the laws to the point where brown boxing is becoming a norm, and not just for exotic insects. I understand picking up some captive bred specimens from a local breeder, but to import WC species from outside the US illegally just puts a bad name to the hobby (I've come a long way from my original opinions on this matter).
As for reptile shows, even government agencies such as USFWS set up a few tables down from vendors selling illegal insects. Granted they don't regulate exotic insects, at least not the kinds we are interested in, but you'd think they'd still pass on info to the USDA/APHIS.

Underground Reptiles should not be supported by any respectable enthusiast to my understanding (F rating from the Better Business Bureau), although if I am wrong someone please correct me.

Anyway, let's hope we can be examples for other hobbyists in our conduct on this matter. 
It would be interesting to see a group of enthusiasts committed to the legal importation and rearing of exotic species come together and form a group, like we're doing now but in a more serious setting.

Many thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 28, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> I don't use Instagram but I get updates from friends and it seems that Instagram is a hotbed for the less-than-legal side of the hobby.


These illegal species make for some pretty pictures!


Arthroverts said:


> It would be interesting to see a group of enthusiasts committed to the legal importation and rearing of exotic species come together and form a group, like we're doing now but in a more serious setting.


Museums have been doing this legally for years, so maybe we could persuade museums to allow permitted hobbyists to join in their shipments more frequently and place orders of our own through their networks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 28, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Underground Reptiles should not be supported by any respectable enthusiast to my understanding (F rating from the Better Business Bureau), although if I am wrong someone please correct me.


You are correct about them. I only mentioned them to make the point that they do have a large online business yet have no problem selling phasmids, so they must not feel there isn't any chance of it hurting them to do. I do NOT endorse them in any way.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 28, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> These illegal species make for some pretty pictures!
> 
> Museums have been doing this legally for years, so maybe we could persuade museums to allow permitted hobbyists to join in their shipments more frequently and place orders of our own through their networks.


Well, illegal stuff still looks good! I remember seeing the spiky Cuban isopods for the first time, and I was totally shocked.

@SonsofArachne, you are right.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 28, 2019)

@Arthroverts are permits to jungle nymph available to the public?


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 28, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> @Arthroverts are permits to jungle nymph available to the public?


To my knowledge, if you have a proper containment facility, yes, you can get the permit for Jungle Nymphs. @The Mantis Menagerie might be able to shed more light on this however.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 28, 2019)

*me waiting for him to comment*


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 28, 2019)

*I'm with you*


----------



## pannaking22 (Nov 28, 2019)

I've got a pair of _Schizodactylus monstrosus_ on pins, so I'm pretty darn happy with owning that dream invert.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 28, 2019)

pannaking22 said:


> I've got a pair of _Schizodactylus monstrosus_ on pins, so I'm pretty darn happy with owning that dream invert.


But wouldn't some live ones be so much cooler ?

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 29, 2019)

Also gonna have to add _Spirobolus bungii_ and _walkeri_ to the list. Amazing millipedes.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 29, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Also gonna have to add _Spirobolus bungii_ and _walkeri_ to the list. Amazing millipedes.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


That list of yours is starting to get really long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 29, 2019)

@SonsofArachne, I am actually making a Google Doc with species I would like to own. Cetoiine beetles already take up over a page, and I haven't even started putting in stuff that is legal. I'll probably share it here once I get closer to finishing it.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MasterOogway (Nov 29, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> It would be interesting to see a group of enthusiasts committed to the legal importation and rearing of exotic species come together and form a group, like we're doing now but in a more serious setting.


So you mean like, the American Association of Zoos and Aquariums?    For realsies though, for people who seriously want to work with animals and help establish captive populations of some really cool inverts, why not check out a career in the zoo field doing that work?  You get to play with bugs AND get paid for it.  It's good times.   

And also, yes, _Heteropteryx dilatata _require permits to keep, but are easily kept once you have the permit.  And they're pretty dang cool, if a little 'spicy.'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Nov 29, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> But wouldn't some live ones be so much cooler ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Live ones would be pretty darn cool, but from what I've been able to piece together about their biology (which is essentially unknown at this point), I'd be looking at a giant tank filled with about 4+ ft of sand and I'd never see them unless I soaked the tank to mimic rain.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 29, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> *me waiting for him to comment*





Arthroverts said:


> *I'm with you*


Sorry! The Arachnoboards system somehow failed to notify me, and I did not see last night's conversation. 


Arthroverts said:


> To my knowledge, if you have a proper containment facility, yes, you can get the permit for Jungle Nymphs. @The Mantis Menagerie might be able to shed more light on this however.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Any species that is available to zoos and insectariums with containment facilities is available to private hobbyists if you meet the containment requirements.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 29, 2019)

Can anyone update me on the care of Jungle Nymphs? I know they eat rose, blackberry, and raspberry leaves but, I don’t know humidity, tank requirement, tank setup, etc. Could anyone hook me up to a link of care or give tips?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Nov 29, 2019)

And how to get a permit? I forgot to ask that lol.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 29, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Can anyone update me on the care of Jungle Nymphs? I know they eat rose, blackberry, and raspberry leaves but, I don’t know humidity, tank requirement, tank setup, etc. Could anyone hook me up to a link of care or give tips?


http://phasmidstudygroup.org/phasmid-info/psg-culture-list/species-care?psg_no=18
This organization seems to be the preeminent source for phasmid information.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 29, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> And how to get a permit? I forgot to ask that lol.


The best method would be to register through the eAuthentication system and follow the steps to attain Level 2 access. After you have a Level 2 account, you can submit permit applications online through the system. It is fairly straightforward, but do not rush through it. Certain steps take the system a certain amount of processing time, and you can only attempt to complete a number of steps so many times. If you try to keep redoing something before the system is ready to accept the input, then you can run out of retries. I accidentally did this, and it instructs you to appear in-person to the USDA office. I was able to avoid the hassle of finding a USDA office because I made a mistake and needed to make a new account anyway. Once you are in the system, there is a button shown in the picture below, and clicking that and then choosing PPQ and the 526 permit will lead you through the permit form.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 29, 2019)

MasterOogway said:


> So you mean like, the American Association of Zoos and Aquariums?    For realsies though, for people who seriously want to work with animals and help establish captive populations of some really cool inverts, why not check out a career in the zoo field doing that work?  You get to play with bugs AND get paid for it.  It's good times.
> 
> And also, yes, _Heteropteryx dilatata _require permits to keep, but are easily kept once you have the permit.  And they're pretty dang cool, if a little 'spicy.'
> 
> View attachment 326966


Stop teasing us! First sub-Saharan cetoiines, and now these?!? Aghh!
Anyway, I have thought about it, but the idea of a personal collection really appeals to me, as I don't want to be ordered around as to what I can keep by another higher up. That said, entomology really appeals to me so long as I don't get stuck behind a desk counting preserved specimens (I really dislike the idea of that).



pannaking22 said:


> Live ones would be pretty darn cool, but from what I've been able to piece together about their biology (which is essentially unknown at this point), I'd be looking at a giant tank filled with about 4+ ft of sand and I'd never see them unless I soaked the tank to mimic rain.


We do that with tarantulas all the time...
Ha ha, just kidding, I see what your saying. I still think that rare glimpse would make it all worth it though.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## MasterOogway (Nov 30, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> Stop teasing us! First sub-Saharan cetoiines, and now these?!? Aghh!
> Anyway, I have thought about it, but the idea of a personal collection really appeals to me, as I don't want to be ordered around as to what I can keep by another higher up. That said, entomology really appeals to me so long as I don't get stuck behind a desk counting preserved specimens (I really dislike the idea of that)


Most 'higher ups' in zoos know zilch about inverts; it's been my experience that as long as you're competent and know what you're about they'll give you a high degree of freedom in displaying specimens you like.  I more or less get full discretion to get in whatever I think will make good display specimens and serve the overall 'purpose' of the zoo's mission.  I don't get *everything* I want mind you *cough* _Peripatus_*cough*, and I still have to do things the 'zoo way', but it's a pretty good situation overall.  Most good zoos will follow this path.  And, for another plus, I don't have to buy the initial animals myself which is nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 30, 2019)

Sounds like you've got a pretty awesome setup there! Definitely making me consider it. Especially the part about "...don't have to buy the initial animals myself...", ha ha.
But wait, I've got something you don't? Wow ! But seriously now, _Epiperipatus_ would make terrible displays. You can't handle them, their nocturnal, and about as photophobic as a crazed _Stygophrynus_. I so rarely see mine I'm starting to worry about them as we speak...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Lambda Tau (Dec 4, 2019)

I would have loved Labidura herculeana_, _but of course that's impossible, so I'll settle for any giant earwig.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DARAPTOR (Dec 5, 2019)

A metallyticus splendidus(iridescent bark mantis) would be nice, a titaneus giganticus(titan beetle)would also be cool.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 5, 2019)

I would agree with both but my eyes are on the dragon mantis. Can’t quite remember the scientific name but it is the rarest mantis in the WORLD. They get up to 8”!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## All About Arthropods (Dec 6, 2019)

Either one of the large centipedes from the order Scutigeromorpha or Prionotheca coronata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DARAPTOR (Dec 6, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I would agree with both but my eyes are on the dragon mantis. Can’t quite remember the scientific name but it is the rarest mantis in the WORLD. They get up to 8”!


If I'm right I think it's the toxodera sp


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 15, 2020)

I'd like to add any _Rhynocoris sp. _to my list...

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Joopes (Feb 15, 2021)

Arthroverts said:


> @SonsofArachne, I am currently pursuing the permits along with @The Mantis Menagerie to keep these. As he said above, it may not be as complicated or difficult as previously thought to have an acceptable containment facility. For now, all I can do is hope that it works out. If it does, maybe more enthusiasts will pursue the necessary permits and exotic species can finally come to the US...legally.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


What ended up happening?


----------



## goliathusdavid (Feb 15, 2021)

Joopes said:


> What ended up happening?


Please see below:
https://arachnoboards.com/threads/ppq-526s-for-millipedes.336150/#post-3129118

Also I know this is an old thread, but my dream inverts are AGBs, _Acladocriscus sp, Aphistogoniulus sp_, plus _Phyllium giganteum_ and _Dynastes hercules. _(Though I get to work with the first one and last one already, so not bad). Also a dream come true for me is keeping _Goliathus_ which I cannot recommend highly enough.


----------



## isopodgeek (Feb 15, 2021)

My dream inverts I wish to keep arr the following:
Cubaris sp. “Lemon Blue” Isopods sp. Thai, Porcellio Hassi ‘high yellow’ , Porcelio Expansus ‘orange’, Porcelio Oranatus ‘yellow’ and porcelio sp. ‘morraco’.

Can’t keep any of these as they need a containment facility. For Cubaris sp., it is unsure if they are legally allowed in the U.S. as they haven’t been identified to the species level(except for Cubaris murina).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scolopendra277 (Feb 15, 2021)

probably myrmecia fulvipes, and oecophylla smaragdina, which I am getting soon!


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Feb 15, 2021)

I'd love to completely redo my basement to be waterproof, flood it, and fill it with _Bathynomus sp_.

Or be able to keep a _Birgus latro_, those are neat too.


----------



## scolopendra277 (Feb 15, 2021)

CanebrakeRattlesnake said:


> _Bathynomus sp_.


Woah. I did not know there were deep-sea isopods!


----------



## goliathusdavid (Feb 15, 2021)

scolopendra277 said:


> Woah. I did not know there were deep-sea isopods!


Deep sea MASSIVE isopods. Those are some BIG malocostraca.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Feb 16, 2021)

goliathusdavid said:


> Deep sea MASSIVE isopods. Those are some BIG malocostraca.


Big boys!

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 16, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I would agree with both but my eyes are on the dragon mantis. Can’t quite remember the scientific name but it is the rarest mantis in the WORLD. They get up to 8”!


I believe it is Toxodera spp. There are some for sale in the US apparently right now for $1000 a pop each.......


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 16, 2021)

Smotzer said:


> I believe it is Toxodera spp. There are some for sale in the US apparently right now for $1000 a pop each.......


Yeah, it’s been a while since I said that haha...

Stenophylla spp. Are technically a dragon too. The 1k a pop I’m guessing is USMantis, huge scammers in the hobby. MantidKingdom had them for sale like a year back for $100.


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 16, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Yeah, it’s been a while since I said that haha...
> 
> Stenophylla spp. Are technically a dragon too. The 1k a pop I’m guessing is USMantis, huge scammers in the hobby. MantidKingdom had them for sale like a year back for $100.


Yeah theres them too!! And yup it was them...... and yeah I saw that and thought shame on them for charging $1000 a pop, not even a pair lol. I literally cant imagine people shelling out that kind of cash for a mantid.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 16, 2021)

Smotzer said:


> Yeah theres them too!! And yup it was them...... and yeah I saw that and that shame on them for charging $1000 a pop, not even a pair lol. I literally cant imagine people shelling out that kind of cash for a mantid.....


I can’t imagine people going for most of their prices. I’m more focused on a realer dream insect now: Metallyticus splendidus. A few people have some colonies of them so them blowing up in the hobby in the near future is very likely.


----------



## CanebrakeRattlesnake (Feb 16, 2021)

Smotzer said:


> Yeah theres them too!! And yup it was them...... and yeah I saw that and thought shame on them for charging $1000 a pop, not even a pair lol. I literally cant imagine people shelling out that kind of cash for a mantid.....


For 1k that mantis better be able to file my taxes, do my laundry _and_ walk my dogs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 16, 2021)

CanebrakeRattlesnake said:


> For 1k that mantis better be able to file my taxes, do my laundry _and_ walk my dogs


Don’t forget, anything that expensive should be able to make you toast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 16, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Don’t forget, anything that expensive should be able to make you toast.


Just toast.....should be able to make me a full meal


----------



## Smotzer (Feb 16, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I can’t imagine people going for most of their prices. I’m more focused on a realer dream insect now: Metallyticus splendidus. A few people have some colonies of them so them blowing up in the hobby in the near future is very likely.


If you find them let me know I had been eyeing them up for a bit but was always yeah right I’ll probably not get a chance! I miss all my mantids a lot, definitely want to get back into them this year


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 16, 2021)

Smotzer said:


> Just toast.....should be able to make me a full meal


Hmm, a pot roast seems good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## westgateexotics (Feb 14, 2022)

my main list

Stenasellus 
Scolopendra hardwickei
Scolopendra dehaani ‘malaysian jewel’
Scolopendra paradoxa
Hogna ingens
Arkys
Epicadus heterogaster
Platythomisus quadrimaculatus
Megaphobema tecea
Argyroneta aquatica
Hirudinaria manillensis
Aegla
Cherax tenuimanus
Idolomantis
Metallyticus
Deinacrida
Dynastes hercules
Allomyrina dichotoma
Cyclommatus metallifer
Phalacrognathus muelleri
Titanolabis colossea
Achrioptera fallax
Pulchriphyllium giganteum
Atta atlas
Simandoa conserfariam
Perisphaerus pygmaeus
Archiblatta hoevini
Eucorydia dasytoides
Lanxoblatta rudis
Eustegasta buprestoides
Eushelfordia pica
Polyzosteria mitchelli
Melyroidea magnifica
Rhopalomeris carnifex
Tonkinbolus dollfusi
Desmoxytes purpurosea
Eucentrobolus / Acanthiulus
Pararhachistes potosinus
Psammodesmus bryophorus
Zephronia
Zoosphaerium neptunus


----------



## Arthroverts (Feb 14, 2022)

Some new names in there for me!

_Aegla_ and _Psammodesmus _are quite intriguing genera to be sure.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Edan bandoot (Feb 15, 2022)

Labidura herculeana and Musicodamon antlanteus, but the first one is extinct and i don't believe musicodamon has ever been available to the public captive bred.


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Feb 15, 2022)

ErinM31 said:


> The largest round/pill millipede that can be kept and bred in captivity -- I don't know the species name, no sense researching it since no millipede imports into the U.S.


Ik im verrrry late, but I find some fat ones here in florida.


----------



## Ajohnson5263 (Feb 15, 2022)

Arthroverts said:


> Some new names in there for me!
> 
> _Aegla_ and _Psammodesmus _are quite intriguing genera to be sure.
> 
> ...


There's a guy in a couple of facebook groups that recently got some aegla imported. He's got a small group going now. Apparently, they have fairly simple care. I'd love to see these captive-bred someday.


----------



## westgateexotics (Feb 15, 2022)

Ajohnson5263 said:


> There's a guy in a couple of facebook groups that recently got some aegla imported. He's got a small group going now. Apparently, they have fairly simple care. I'd love to see these captive-bred someday.


theres some small scale breeding in canada, they are still expensive

Reactions: Like 1


----------

